# Water silo



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

I have to find another way to give Avocado her drinking water. I use the water silo Insight Clean Water Silo Bird Waterer | Water Bottles | PetSmart and I notticed how dirty the bottom was so I changed it out this morning. A little later I noticed it was even dirtier. She was sitting on the perch eating and the water feeder was totally full of debris.

Upon further review I discovered she is bringing up the pellets and putting them in the water to soften and then she eats them. They just swell up in the water and its like a mash. So I am going to put in a small SS water bowl to help.

Silly girl .

Her beak is almost normal colored now, 99% of the black is gone. I see a little more color coming in above the beak area also. Will try and post a picture later.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*All my lovebirds put their food in their stainless steel water dishes, Rick. I end up changing out their water 2-3 times each day. 

I tried using the Lix-It Water Bottles
Feeders and waterers for pet birds; water dishes, cups, bottles: Lixit
but I was unsuccessful in getting mine properly attached to the F040 cages so they didn't leak. 
I was actually considering getting a couple of them back out this week to try again.

You, however, are much handier than I so you might find they work very well for you.

Good luck and let me know how things go for you. :wave:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hey, Rick!

I wanted to let you know that I decided to re-try the Lix-It Bottle on Pedro and Poppy's cage. After the initial leakage when I first attached it to the cage, it's been just fine. :thumbsup:

The only time it leaks a little is when I'm jarring the cage around as I move it from the bedroom to the bathroom for their daily out of cage time. 

Of course, Pedro and Poppy don't know how to use it yet but I'm hoping one of them will get curious and try it soon.  
If they do, then I'll try one of my other ones on Peachy's cage.

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of sweet little Avocado!! *


----------

